
Ironman Mode, Or: How I Learned to Stop Worrying and Love Permadeath - Mikajis
https://mikesgamingtrove.ca/articles/articles,/favourites/2019/11/16/ironman-mode.html
======
recursivecaveat
This is missing a key element of why most people don't ironman most games:
avoiding repetition. An game of FTL is relatively short and heavily
randomized. Xcom is fairly randomized, but I still think most people would be
annoyed to crash and burn near the end, just to have to play the whole
campaign again to see what happens. To play something like an rpg on ironman
seems like pure misery though: you'll spend the majority of your time killing
the same slimes over and over.

